# Milan-Frosinone: domenica 1 maggio 2016 ore 15.00 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2016)

Milan-Frosinone, domenica 1 maggio 2016 ore 15.00.

Trentaseiesima giornata di Serie A.

Milan-Frosinone: la partita è in programma domenica 1 maggio 2016 alle ore 15.00 presso lo stadio Meazza.

Il match sarà trasmesso in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 15.00 del primo maggio.

In questo topic le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le notizie sulle probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita e, come sempre, i voti degli utenti per i nostri calciatori.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2016)

Meno male che siamo quasi alla fine.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2016)

Avremo il record di fare 3 punti contro le ultime 3


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Aprile 2016)

Sono originario della provincia di Frosinone, ma vivo a Bergamo. Per chi tiferò, chissà...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Aprile 2016)

se anche un solo tifoso milanista va allo stadio è giusto farci prendere per il ciullo


----------



## LukeLike (25 Aprile 2016)

Ancora deve finire questo strazio? Dio mio, quanto manca..


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

ormai la qualificazione all'europa league è estremamente compromessa, bisognerebbe vincerle tutte a partire da questa, ma non sarà così


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Ah beh mica me la perdo questa partitona dei miei idoli indomabili.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

in caso di non vittoria deve tornare mihajlovic


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Aprile 2016)

Immagino gia' la partita, 90 minuti passati a fare passaggi e 0 tiri in porta,pareggio scontato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2016)

Dai ragazzi, è davvero difficile, ma questa si può perdere giocando come a Verona. Forza


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ormai la qualificazione all'europa league è estremamente compromessa, bisognerebbe vincerle tutte a partire da questa, ma non sarà così



Bisognava vincere oggi katzo o almeno pareggiare..ora abbiamo le stesse partite del sassuolo però noi abbiamo la roma nel finale mentre lorol'inter che metterà tutti i primavera in campo.
Qui ho davvero il sospetto che l'hanno persa apposta non è possibile dai.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2016)

Non meritiamo neanche l'EL.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, è davvero difficile, ma questa si può perdere giocando come a Verona. Forza



questa la vedo dura, ma se riesce a sorprendere con la formazione non è improbabile..


----------



## The Ripper (25 Aprile 2016)

ancora un po' e anche sta stagione è finita finalmente


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2016)

Dai finiamo in bellezza, voglio il nano in panchina per le ultime partite


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Altri punti salvezza da regalare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Avremo il record di fare 3 punti contro le ultime 3



magari 3, se pareggiamo ne facciamo 2, oggi abbiamo perso


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma figuriamoci, questi del Frosinone scendono in campo col coltello tra i denti


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dai finiamo in bellezza, voglio il nano in panchina per le ultime partite



un nano gia c'è..capisco che tu voglia quello originale


----------



## walter 22 (25 Aprile 2016)

Stanno insultando i nostri colori da ormai diversi anni le ultime tre partite più la finale di coppa italia dovrebbero giocarla con una maglia marrone che è il colore che attualmente li rappresenta alla grande.


----------



## Albijol (25 Aprile 2016)

Per il bene del Milan speriamo di straperdere anche in questa


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Abbiamo dato una mano a Carpi e Verona (seppur inutilmente per quest'ultima), figurarsi se i ragazzi, con la loro galanteria, non concederanno anche al Frosinone una chance per salvarsi...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Aprile 2016)

È brutto dirlo.... Ma dobbiamo perderle tutte... Anche la coppa 


Cosi voglio proprio vedere a chi diavolo scaricheranno la colpa i due maledetti


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Aprile 2016)

e comunque Domenica alle 15 c'è Utd - Leicester...sono veramente indeciso su cosa guardare


----------



## 666psycho (26 Aprile 2016)

ormai sono diverse partite che guardo le partite senza veramente guardarle, farò la stessa cosa domenica, ormai ho perso "l'entusiasmo"


----------



## mistergao (26 Aprile 2016)

Mi voglio fare del male: ho già acquistato i biglietti ed andrò a vederla. Perchè? Perchè mia moglie sono almeno due anni che dice che vuole andare allo stadio e, visti anche i prezzi popolari, ho acconsentito ad andarci per Milan-Frosinone. Temo però che sarà uno strazio, al limite andrò su internet a vedere cosa fa il Leicester.


----------



## Julian4674 (26 Aprile 2016)

se mentalizzano a sufficienza la vinciamo


----------



## MarcoG (26 Aprile 2016)

Il milan batterà il frosinone... il motivo è semplice, siamo dei mediocri. Essere mediocri vuol dire anche non essere capaci di fare talmente schifo da arrivare al punto di dover cambiare. 
Il milan batterà il frosinone, si punteranno gli occhi sulla coppa italia e nulla cambierà...

poi si perderà la coppa italia, si vinceranno magari le ultime di campionato e si resterà là, nella mediocrità assoluta e con una flebile speranza che sia possibile fare di più..
essere mediocri vuol dire stare a metà...

Spero che il Milan perda le ultime partite, tutte le ultime partite. Solo toccando il fondo, quello vero, si può pensare di risalire, o ogni anno parleremo di 3° posto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Dovessimo vincere mi auguro avremo la decenza di stare zitti..o assisteremo al nuovo esaltamento del Milan di Pep Brocchiola?


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Mi voglio fare del male: ho già acquistato i biglietti ed andrò a vederla. Perchè? Perchè mia moglie sono almeno due anni che dice che vuole andare allo stadio e, visti anche i prezzi popolari, ho acconsentito ad andarci per Milan-Frosinone. Temo però che sarà uno strazio, al limite andrò su internet a vedere cosa fa il Leicester.



Meglio partire senza aspettative, con questo Milan inutile crearsene.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Frosinone è una delle squadre peggiori di tutta la storia della Serie A, con un rendimento esterno imbarazzante.

E' francamente impossibile non vincere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2016)

vediamo adesso cosa riesce a fare fino a domenica, dopo un altra ora e mezza di allenamenti riuscirà sicuramente a mentalizzare la squadra...sono sicuro che vedremo in campo il brocchitaka


----------



## mistergao (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Frosinone è una delle squadre peggiori di tutta la storia della Serie A, con un rendimento esterno imbarazzante.
> 
> E' francamente impossibile non vincere.



Non capita, ma se capita questa frase rischia di essere la mia firma in questo forum, sappilo...


----------



## DannySa (26 Aprile 2016)

L'obbiettivo non è vincere ma avere il 90% di possesso palla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'obbiettivo non è vincere ma avere il 90% di possesso palla.



secondo me è semplicissimo, basta farsi una marea di autogol, non facendo mai toccare palla agli avversari, tanto dal calcio di inizio poi battiamo sempre noi, vediamo se il broccolo ci arriva, potremmo fare quasi il 100 per cento con questa tattica


----------



## zlatan (26 Aprile 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Mi voglio fare del male: ho già acquistato i biglietti ed andrò a vederla. Perchè? Perchè mia moglie sono almeno due anni che dice che vuole andare allo stadio e, visti anche i prezzi popolari, ho acconsentito ad andarci per Milan-Frosinone. Temo però che sarà uno strazio, al limite andrò su internet a vedere cosa fa il Leicester.



Prezzi popolari??? In che senso, si sono decisi ad abbassare i prezzi?


----------



## zlatan (26 Aprile 2016)

Ero uno dei più incarogniti per il cambio di allenatore, ma prendersela con uno che non ha mai allenato, è un pò ingeneroso. Ricordiamoci fino alla fine chi ci ha portato fino a qui, altrimenti rischiamo di continuare a dare colpa ad allenatori ed è esattamente quello che vogliono....


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Prezzi popolari??? In che senso, si sono decisi ad abbassare i prezzi?



A me per le partite contro Carpi e Frosinone sono arrivate una serie di mail in cui mi illustrano i prezzi abbassati. E' normale, ci sono tutti i presupposti per lo stadio semi vuoto.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Non capita, ma se capita questa frase rischia di essere la mia firma in questo forum, sappilo...



Ma non è questione di firme. Battere il Frosinone in casa è più di un obbligo.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di firme. Battere il Frosinone in casa è più di un obbligo.



Questo Milan ha dimostrato negli ultimi anni di esser capace di non vincere contro chiunque. Basterà guardare i quotisti, sicuramente daranno per favorito il Milan, ma non lo daranno di certo strafavorito come dovrebbe teoricamente essere.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2016)

I giocatori sono tutti contro Brocchi. C'è chi è sul punto di partenza, quelli a cui Galliani aveva promesso il rinnovo del contratto ma adesso rischiano di restare svincolati a fine stagione perché il loro protettore potrebbe andar via, chi è senza stimoli e non ha nemmeno voglia di fare i preliminari a luglio. Contro il Verona, in pratica, hanno giocato solo Donnarumma, Zapata e Jose Mauri.

Il Frosinone invece si gioca la permanenza in Serie A, sa che col Milan basta pochissimo per portare a casa un risultato positivo e in ogni caso vorrebbe salutare la stagione togliendosi lo sfizio di battere una nobile decaduta.

Insomma, secondo me la vittoria non è affatto scontata.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Aprile 2016)

Bah... per il bene del Milan dobbiamo sperare in un'altra sconfitta...

Una vittoria ringalluzzirebbe il vecchio rimba ed il progetto brocchi, come se lo scempio di queste ultime giornate non ci fosse mai stato...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di firme. Battere il Frosinone in casa è più di un obbligo.



Come Carpi in casa e Verona già retrocesso fuori...ma abbiamo Chirstian Brocchi


----------



## Hammer (26 Aprile 2016)

Lo ripeto: dopo la disfatta di Verona, il Frosinone ha capito che non ci stiamo più con la testa e scenderà in campo con la lama tra i denti. Motivo in più per considerare serissimamente questa partita, e per la quale non sono affatto tranquillo.


----------



## beleno (27 Aprile 2016)

Si rischia grosso IMHO, loro sono motivati, noi... siamo noi  sarà dura portare a casa un pareggio


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Aprile 2016)

Non riesco a tifare contro, spero in una soffertissima vittoria raggiunta in extremis, che poi se non fosse per il Sassuolo a un punto augurerei la sconfitta.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Aprile 2016)

Preferisco decisamente guardare il Leicester domenica alle 15.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (28 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> I giocatori sono tutti contro Brocchi. C'è chi è sul punto di partenza, quelli a cui Galliani aveva promesso il rinnovo del contratto ma adesso rischiano di restare svincolati a fine stagione perché il loro protettore potrebbe andar via, chi è senza stimoli e non ha nemmeno voglia di fare i preliminari a luglio. Contro il Verona, in pratica, hanno giocato solo Donnarumma, Zapata e Jose Mauri.
> 
> Il Frosinone invece si gioca la permanenza in Serie A, sa che col Milan basta pochissimo per portare a casa un risultato positivo e in ogni caso vorrebbe salutare la stagione togliendosi lo sfizio di battere una nobile decaduta.
> 
> Insomma, secondo me la vittoria non è affatto scontata.



giustissima considerazione sulla mancanza di voglia di affrontare il preliminare a luglio, anticipando il ritiro.
Specialmente per chi ha impegni con le nazionali.

Non c'è da stupirsi, di fronte a cotanta brocchità


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Ho una voglia di seguire questa partita che non vi sto a dire


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ho una voglia di seguire questa partita che non vi sto a dire



La cosa è facile per me. Fin chè c'era Berlusconi non me ne fregava niente, andare in EL significava allungare l'agonia stagionale. Adesso se tutto va come deve andare nei prossimi giorni, già è un'altra cosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2016)

*Sarà Massa l'arbitro di Milan-Frosinone.*


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Milan-Frosinone secondo Sportmediaset:


Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, A. Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli


Frosinone (4-4-2): Leali; Rosi, Ajeti, Blanchard, Pavlovic; Sammarco, Gucher, Gori; Dionisi, Ciofani D., Kragl*


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/copia-incolla-una-settimana-di-ban-vt18637.html#post941700


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Milan-Frosinone secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, A. Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli
> ...



Bertolacci nuovamente panchinato. Benissimo.

Ancora Balotelli è vergognoso però. Dentro Luiz Adriano


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

A me 'sta partita fa paura tanto in ottica cessione societaria..


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Milan-Frosinone secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, A. Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli
> ...




Riusciremo a non vincere anche questa.


----------



## Milanista 87 (29 Aprile 2016)

Loro devono vincere per sperare nella salvezza e giocarsi tutto con il Sassuolo 
Ma la sconfitta con il Palermo è stata un colpo da KO
Il discorso è semplice , se non si vuole andare in EL si riuscirà a non vincere anche questa


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Aprile 2016)

Ma balotelli è l'amante segreto di Berlusconi/Brocchi/Galliani?

No, perchè non mi spiego questo accanimento terapeutico per farlo giocare sempre, visto che è nullo.

Bertolaccio fuori è una benedizione, oramai hanno perso le speranze anche loro


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Milan-Frosinone secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, A. Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli
> ...



torna mario il top player


----------



## zlatan (29 Aprile 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma balotelli è l'amante segreto di Berlusconi/Brocchi/Galliani?
> 
> No, perchè non mi spiego questo accanimento terapeutico per farlo giocare sempre, visto che è nullo.
> 
> Bertolaccio fuori è una benedizione, oramai hanno perso le speranze anche loro



Se gioca quella m con la fascia, può tranquillamente giocare anche quell'altro menomato mentale....


----------



## cremone (29 Aprile 2016)

Ma perchè Poli? Un'opportunità per Josè Mauri no eh


----------



## Crox93 (29 Aprile 2016)

Unica nota positiva la non presenza di Bertolacci
Per il resto, Brocchi solito leccaculo... nulla di nuovo insomma.
Solo io giocherei a centrocampo con Bonaventura,Jose Mauri e Kucka? O provare eventualmente Honda regista?
Peggio di Bertolacci,Poli e Montolivo non credo si possa fare


----------



## Danielsan (29 Aprile 2016)

Sto pensando di registrare un video di un'ora e mezza del mio cane che dorme e guardarmelo domenica pomeriggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di registrare un video di un'ora e mezza del mio cane che dorme e guardarmelo domenica pomeriggio.



I cani li vedresti in ogni caso.


----------



## zlatan (29 Aprile 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Unica nota positiva la non presenza di Bertolacci
> Per il resto, Brocchi solito leccaculo... nulla di nuovo insomma.
> Solo io giocherei a centrocampo con Bonaventura,Jose Mauri e Kucka? O provare eventualmente Honda regista?
> Peggio di Bertolacci,Poli e Montolivo non credo si possa fare


Tutti purchè non giochi il nostro magnifico capitano.
Io in queste ultime partite proverei con Locatelli centrale, Jose Mauri e Kucka.
Dobbiamo capire se i 2 giovanotti sono pronti o no per il fantastico ital Milan dell'anno prossimo... Io confido molto soprattutto in Locatelli....


----------



## Stex (29 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Miracle1980 (30 Aprile 2016)

Comunque domenica al San Siro ci vorrebbe uno striscione di ringraziamento a Silvio grosso quanto una curva. Un grazie di tutto immenso per fargli capire che stiamo aspettando solo la cessione, perdonandogli tranquillamente questi errori commessi negli ultimi anni. Alla fine ci sta che si perde smalto ed energia con l'avanzare dell'età.
Secondo me questa riconoscenza lo aiuterebbe a mollare.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Aprile 2016)

Bertolaccio è infortunato.... Si si come no.... Un altro di quelli con gli infortuni a comando, quando fa comodo accusa dolorini misteriosi. Ma tant'è, meglio così.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Milan-Frosinone secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, A. Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli
> ...




.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Aprile 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Unica nota positiva la non presenza di Bertolacci
> Per il resto, Brocchi solito leccaculo... nulla di nuovo insomma.
> Solo io giocherei a centrocampo con Bonaventura,Jose Mauri e Kucka? O provare eventualmente Honda regista?
> Peggio di Bertolacci,Poli e Montolivo non credo si possa fare



Bonaventura è infortunato, per il resto concordo con te


----------



## DannySa (30 Aprile 2016)

Che feccia di rosa che abbiamo mamma mia, chi ha creato questa rosa deve aver osservato i giocatori dall'album Panini immagino (scherzo, lo so anch'io che nessun professionista nel mondo del calcio potrebbe fare il mercato usando un album di figurine).
In EL comunque ci dobbiamo andare.


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2016)

Domani allo stadio devono esserci striscioni pro cessione società e pro La Scala, bisogna dare un ulteriore scossone....ma figuriamoci se quei venduti della Curva faranno qualcosa..


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky:
*


----------



## Aragorn (30 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky:
> *



Che schifo di organico che abbiamo. Ci vorranno vagonate di milioni per rimediare, nel breve periodo, ai danni fatti da Galliani nell'ultimo lustro.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2016)

Vincere per andare in Europa League,magari di misura e giocando male sarebbe l'ideale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2016)

Da una parte preferirei perdere per non dare alibi al nano dall altro mi piacerebbe giocarmi l EL magari con i cinesi e 100 milioni per fare il mercato ...


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Domani allo stadio devono esserci striscioni pro cessione società e pro La Scala, bisogna dare un ulteriore scossone....ma figuriamoci se quei venduti della Curva faranno qualcosa..



Sarà una contestazione rovente, secondo me.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2016)

Se la serie A non fosse il campionato ridicolo che è diventato, con quella squadra che scende in campo avremmo fatto fatica a salvarci.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che feccia di rosa che abbiamo mamma mia, chi ha creato questa rosa deve aver osservato i giocatori dall'album Panini immagino (scherzo, lo so anch'io che nessun professionista nel mondo del calcio potrebbe fare il mercato usando un album di figurine).
> In EL comunque ci dobbiamo andare.



Galliani disse mesi fa che Bacca lo conobbe sfogliando l'album internazionalee panini.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo alcune indiscrezioni (tutte da verificare) nella partita di oggi potrebbe ricomparire uno striscione (soltanto quello) da parte di un gruppo storico ormai sciolto da 10 anni. La Fossa dei Leoni. 
Vedremo se sarà così e cosa ci sarà scritto.*


----------



## walter 22 (1 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se la serie A non fosse il campionato ridicolo che è diventato, con quella squadra che scende in campo avremmo fatto fatica a salvarci.



Parole sante, questo è veramente un campionato ridicolo e molte volte mi chiedo come fanno i media ad esaltare la difesa della juve paragonandola a quella del grande milan. Voglio dire la Juve ha una grande difesa e su questo non c'è nulla da dire ma la retroguardia bianconera oggi deve vedersela con gente del calibro di Pucciarelli, Pavoletti, Zdeko, Balotelli, Niang, Thereau, Ciofani, Lasagna, Pellissier, Floro flores, Jlicic, Pazzini ecc... e gente ultra trentacinquenne come Totti, Di Natale, Quagliarella, Toni, gli unici attaccanti buoni sono Higuain, forse Icardi e quelli che hanno loro. Mentre una volta in serie a c'erano mostri sacri del calcio come Batistuta, Ronaldo, Crespo, Del Piero, Totti, Signori, Vieri, e ne dimentico tanti altri. Come si è ridotta la nostra serie A.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky:
> *





l'unica cosa bella da vedere e Bertolacci in panchina! l'unica cosa buona fatta da Brocchi!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky:
> *



Assurdo che si privilegi un giocqtore in prestito, Balotelli, a uno di proprietà, almeno che come probabile il primo sia stato già acquistato e il secondo già ceduto. 
è anche assurda la presenza di Montolivo dopo la prestazione indecente di Verona e la tanto millantata nuova stella del centrocampo in panchina, in una partita che non conta quasi nulla.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Ufficiali


*Milan* (4-3-1-2)_: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Jose Mauri; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli._
A disposizione: _Abbiati, Lopez, Antonelli, Calabria, Mexes, Simic, Zapata, Locatelli, Poli, Boateng, Luiz Adriano, Menez. _All.: Cristian Brocchi



*Frosinone* (4-4-2): _Bardi; M.Ciofani, Russo, Ajeti, Crivello; Paganini, Gori, Sammarco, Kragl; D.Ciofani, Dionisi._
A disposizione:_ Zappino, Blanchard, Pavlovic, Pryyma, Rosi, Frara, Gucher, Soddimo, Carlini, Longo, Tonev. _All.: Roberto Stellone


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> 
> *Milan* (4-3-1-2)_: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Jose Mauri; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli._
> ...




Anche se è difficile, forza Milan

Col cavolo che guardo il Leicester, io tifo Milan.


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

Notizie sulla contestazione?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Notizie sulla contestazione?



Nessuna contestazione finora.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2016)

Loool.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2016)

Di già???


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2016)

Mitici!


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Nessuna contestazione finora.


Strano...


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2016)

Splendido....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Gol di Paganini, inizio fantastico dei nostri...


----------



## diavolo (1 Maggio 2016)

Siamo già sotto


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ottimo inizio.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (1 Maggio 2016)

Ahaha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2016)

lol


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Degrado.


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2016)

Ahahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2016)

Suma ha già dato la colpa a Seedorf?


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

E 1 senza toccare palla.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Maggio 2016)

Alé. Già sotto dopo un minuto. De Sciglio fenomeno vero!


----------



## Victorss (1 Maggio 2016)

Ahuahuahuaah Oleeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

Balotelli farà 3 gol, vedrete.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Maggio 2016)

Dimenticavo, colpa di Seedorf! Maledetto Clarenzio!
Ambrosini se la sta ridendo alla grande!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Strano...



'Sta curva non serve proprio a niente


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma davvero stiamo già perdendo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

ora segna Mario, sicuro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2016)

Ho cambiato canale giusto per vedere qualche minuto di Milan - Frosinone prima di Manchester - Leicester e gia sono sotto? 

Mitici  La squadra di Brpcchi fa onore al suo nome.


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia che schifo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma Balotelli manco le punizioni sa battere?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Balotelli detiene sicuramente il record in serie a di pallone piu tirati sulla barriera nei calci di punizione


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

che gran gioco che abbiamo con brocchi


----------



## Diavolo18 (1 Maggio 2016)

Appena messo su United - Leicester.


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma la famosa contestazione? INDEGNI


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2016)

Ops....si comincia a sentire qualcosa....


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

avrei preferito che donnarumma la perdesse, peccato..mi spiaceva però ovviamente per il ragazzo che non se lo merita


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma siamo sicuri che con questo rendimento è più probabile che Berlusconi ceda? Perché ho paura che più facciamo schifo, più il grande presidente si sentirà in dover di rilanciare lui stesso il Milan


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

accendo la tv con 2 min di ritardo e stiamo già perdendo... benissimo...


----------



## Victorss (1 Maggio 2016)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Appena messo su United - Leicester.


Io non posso girare che mio nonno vuole vedere per forza sti scappati di casa..


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

Colpa di Seedorf.


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Presi a pallate dal Frosinone.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non posso girare che mio nonno vuole vedere per forza sti scappati di casa..



è interista tuo nonno?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma la contestazione ??????


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma la contestazione? Dov'è? LOL


----------



## anakyn101 (1 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è interista tuo nonno?



Godo! Che banda di sfigati!

ps: colpa di Seedorf


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma la contestazione? Dov'è? LOL



Abbiamo una curva da anni ridicola come la nostra societa, non per caso ci sono poche curve cosi vicine alla societa come la nostra. Come sono cambiati i tempi...


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2016)

"Non si può dominare col Frosinone in casa" -semicit


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma quale contestazione? Il pelato avrà staccato qualche assegno et voilà...


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2016)

E noooo...perde anche il Leicester...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2016)

Hahaha ho girato sul Sumaro solo per sentirlo soffrire ... GODO


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

ma poi cavolo, mi era stato detto che con brocchi si giocava calcio, l'azione da dietro passaggi corti verticazlizzazioni continue, io sono qua che aspetto, quanto tempo ci vuole ?


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Il centrocampo è inesistente, una roba incredibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahaha ho girato sul Sumaro solo per sentirlo soffrire ... GODO



io ho messo pellegatti, vedi un po come sono messo, voglio vedere se parla ancora di fate e gnomi


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

"Ooooh devi vendereeee"


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma c'è davvero chi la sta guardando?


----------



## bonvo74 (1 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> "Non si può dominare col Frosinone in casa" -semicit



Mi dicono ora che nella storia della serie A il frosinone non aveva mai perso a milano contro il milan, quindi oggi per noi era difficile, semicit. galliani


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma poi cavolo, mi era stato detto che con brocchi si giocava calcio, l'azione da dietro passaggi corti verticazlizzazioni continue, io sono qua che aspetto, quanto tempo ci vuole ?



Dobbiamo gridare al miracolo se riusciamo a fare due passaggi di seguito


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

Se penso che broccolo è stato messo lì perché pensavano che con le squadre imbarazzanti che doveva affrontare in campionato avrebbe fatto sicuramente bella figura (stesso discorso per scarsotelli) mi viene da ridere...


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Maggio 2016)

Pieta' per i tifosi


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ma c'è davvero chi la sta guardando?



amo farmi del male


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2016)

Meno male che Brocchi è venuto alla fine del campionato, se fosse arrivato a metà stagione saremmo sicuramente retrocessi.


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2016)

Goool, Morgan!!!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (1 Maggio 2016)

Se mettessero a San siro 22 vacche al pascolo probabilmente mi divertirei di più


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2016)

E Sinisa se la ride.


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Maggio 2016)

Spero che i cinesi mettano in campo una squadra di soli cinesi.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2016)

Ci fischieranno due rigori dubbi che verranno entrambi segnati da Balotelli, e la remuntada è servita.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Goool, Morgan!!!



Grande Wes!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (1 Maggio 2016)

È ora ci vuole l'impresa del sassuolo


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Pieta' per i tifosi



Ué, hai visto che senza Sinisa abbiamo svoltato?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ad oggi mi vergogno a tifare Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2016)

Bacca il killer è il secondo gol a portiere battuto che si mangia...


----------



## Stex (1 Maggio 2016)

contestazione????


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ué, hai visto che senza Sinisa abbiamo svoltato?



No ma guarda che se oggi perdiamo è perché è colpa di Sinisa! Pure a istanbul 2005 era colpa sua


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2016)

Quanto è scarso bacca tecnicamente


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> No ma guarda che se oggi perdiamo è perché è colpa di Sinisa! Pure a istanbul 2005 era colpa sua



No, tutta colpa di Seedorf


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2016)

Paganini andrebbe querelato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2016)

Balotelli ha guadagnato un calcio d'angolo.

Contratto quadriennale a 9 milioni annui incoming.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma quanto godo. Le deve perdere tutte Brocchi, così Sirvio il brescidende eterno giusto infallibile incontestabile e immortale collezionerà l'ennesimo fallito, stavolta mettendoci il suo faccione di bronzo.


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Paganini andrebbe querelato.



ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Maggio 2016)

Grande Balotelli, prima toglie la bandierina del calcio d'angolo, poi si fa ammonire. Riscattiamolo eh, mi raccomando. Che testa vuota. Testa vuota.
Su Sky hanno riferito i cori contro B (vendi vendi) e G (insulti) e contro un giocatore italiano alla lettura della formazioni: si accettano scommesse su chi sia...e continuano a fischiarlo. Forse un minimo di contestazione c'è, ma il minimo proprio.
Brocchi sbrocca con Abate: "Una mettila dentro, una!". Ma non lo sa che quello è Abate, vice capitone dell'AC Giannino e cocco dell'ad parte sportiva?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

Scarsotelli ha tirato da 30 metri nello specchio della porta! Campione! Rinnovo subito!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

pellegatti:"un buon Milan anche sul piano estetico"


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2016)

#colpadiseesorf #perdisa

E adesso però godetevi STO SCHIFO


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

l'unico che non mi dispiace è Honda messo li


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pellegatti:"un buon Milan anche sul piano estetico"


Haha che spasso questo Pellegatti


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

La sensazione è che comunque la raddrizziamo... Spero non con gol del mononeurone...


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2016)

Come da copione, Bardi in versione Neuer 2014.


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pellegatti:"un buon Milan anche sul piano estetico"



ahahahahahah! Che scandalo d'uomo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Bardi comunque sta facendo il fenomeno


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> La sensazione è che comunque la raddrizziamo... Spero non con gol del mononeurone...



il Frosinone è troppo scarso, però sembriamo avere tanta sfiga oggi , vediamo


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Maggio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come da copione, Bardi in versione Neuer 2014.



Quoto. Le prende tutte 'sto nuovo fenomeno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

Beh vi stupisce? Leali gioca perché è della Juve


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Bacca e buttala dentro una, dai.


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2016)

Altro che contestazione, ci sono i cori dei bambini


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

pensa se broccolo non avesse vinto la primo con la Samp, mamma mia


----------



## Il Genio (1 Maggio 2016)

Avete notato come montolivo piuttosto che darla a josé Mauri si fa tagliare un piede?


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2016)

Attualmente siamo fuori dall'EL, anche senza la vittoria del sassuolo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh vi stupisce? Leali gioca perché è della Juve



leali e la Juve sono due parole che un po stonano nella stessa frase


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh vi stupisce? Leali gioca perché è della Juve



Ma dai che è un cesso, gli tirano addosso. Mica è la prima partita che gli vedo fare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2016)

Ahahaha


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2016)

Oleeee


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2016)

Madonna che gol.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

pellegatti è morto ahahahahahaha


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

ahahahaahahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Pazzesco.


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2016)

Brocchi piange ahahaha


----------



## Tobi (1 Maggio 2016)

perdere ci fa bene, mi dispiace dirlo. Non tifo contro la maglia, mai lo farò nemmeno se giocassimo in eccellenza, ma questi schiaffoni servono


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2016)

Kragl ROTFL


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2016)

Meglio così, si evitano ripensamenti da parte di Berlusconi.


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Brocchi disperato


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2016)

Cavoli...volevo giocarmi la vittoria del Frosinone!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2016)

Sto Frosinone ha rotto le palle però ..


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ahahahahahahah 0-2.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma dai che è un cesso, gli tirano addosso. Mica è la prima partita che gli vedo fare.



Un buon portierino secondo me


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Maggio 2016)

Duro ma giusto.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma solo a me pare Donnarumma farla apposta nei due gol?


----------



## diavolo (1 Maggio 2016)

Bravo Silvio


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Brocchi piange ahahaha



L'ho visto anch'io. 

Galliani è andato via.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2016)

Galliani e scappato?


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2016)

Cravatta gialla è scappato


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2016)

Donnarumma non l'ha presa perché era triste al pensiero che il Dottor Galliani possa lasciare il Milan.
Maledetti cinesi, avete destabilizzato la squadra. Maledetti. Bisognerebbe querelare Jack Ma e tutti quei maledetti destabilizzatori.


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2016)

Galliani se ne è andato, ha qualche impegno con Raiola?


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

Bella papera


----------



## anakyn101 (1 Maggio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Kragl ROTFL




Doppia libidine! hahahahahaha


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Il gallo sembra sia fuggito ahahaha


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Maggio 2016)

Pure Kragl con noi si spara il tiro della domenica, pure KRAGL!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2016)

Non meritiamo nulla.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Maggio 2016)

E due. Avanti così Gigio, dormi un altro po'. Dove sono quei fenomeni del colpa di Perdisa? Figure così non ne ha mai fatta.
Persa col Verona e sotto di due in casa col Frosinone. Tenetevi Brocchi, tanto "chiunque è meglio di Perdisa". Che se la sta ridendo alla grande.


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma dov'è andato Galliani??!


----------



## Victorss (1 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è interista tuo nonno?



Se ti sentisse verrebbe a prenderti a casa Ahahahahah


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un buon portierino secondo me



Sì ma non ha mantenuto le aspettative. Comunque Leali è pure più scarso forse.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me pare Donnarumma farla apposta nei due gol?



Sul primo era coperto ma ora l'ho pensato anch'io.


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma seriamente perdiamo 2 a 0? hahahaha


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma dov'è andato Galliani??!



Merenda da Giannino.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2016)

Questa sconfitta potrebbe ( il condizionale è d'obbligo) rappresentare la nostra salvezza


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Maggio 2016)

Scappa Brocchi, scappa. E scappa Galliani, scappa.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2016)

Io sono tranquillo, Balotelli fa tripletta e vinciamo


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2016)

Ora se ha le palle, Brocchi a fine partita si dimette

"Se le cose non andranno bene sarò il primo a fare un passo indietro" (cit.)


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ve la meritate tutta questa sconfitta, cari Berlusconi e Galliani.


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma la Contestazione? Suvvia


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Merenda da Giannino.



Mi sa che Galliani è andato nello spogliatoio a mangiare qualche tartina.


----------



## James Watson (1 Maggio 2016)

Andate a lavorare bestie


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma dov'è andato Galliani??!



E' andato da raiola a riscattare balotelli... sia mai che questi cinesi brutti e cattivi non riscattino un tale campione...


----------



## Victorss (1 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ora se ha le palle, Brocchi a fine partita si dimette
> 
> "Se le cose non andranno bene sarò il primo a fare un passo indietro" (cit.)


Credo intendesse a fine stagione. Tornerà in primavera come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Tobi (1 Maggio 2016)

Sinisa starà godendo e non poco


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se ti sentisse verrebbe a prenderti a casa Ahahahahah



ahahah ma non è incazzato per questa situazione, non parlo della sconfitta di oggi?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2016)

Maledetto Perdisa, il serbo ha boicottato il lavoro mentalizzante di Brocchi, che aveva portato la serenità giusta nello spogliatoio


----------



## Nicco (1 Maggio 2016)

Non so veramente cosa o chi siano necessario per ripulire il nostro Milan. Tabula rasa. Via i dirigenti, via i giocatori, via tutti e si fa tutto da capo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2016)

Speriamo che questo scempio acceleri la cessione.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Maggio 2016)

Senza dignità.... Evito di scrivere se no veramente comincio ad insultare mari e monti.. Dico solo una cosa: andate via , avete rovinato il Milan


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Doppio post.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2016)

che banda di pagliacci mamma mia, dal primo all'ultimo. 

per fortuna sto risparmiando al mio fegato tale spettacolo, forza Leicester.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Maggio 2016)

ma davvero le stiamo prendendo dal frosinone?????hahahahahahahaahahhaahahahhaahhaahahahahahahahah
continuo a guardare il leicester

al momento sassuolo in EL


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2016)

pretendo mihajlovic


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Maledetto Perdisa, il serbo ha boicottato il lavoro mentalizzante di Brocchi, che aveva portato la serenità giusta nello spogliatoio


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2016)

E' inutile dire qualcosa. Il risultato dice tutto.......


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2016)

A pensare che con Sinisa quasi sembrava una squadra decente finche i giocatori titolari non reggevano piu e in panchina si e trovato un acquisto sensatissimo per il suo 4-3-3: l'ex Boateng, per poi essere virtualmente esonerato per il brutto gioco nonostante i risultati da San Silvio.

Sta societa ha proprio fatto il possibile per finire nel peggior modo questa stagione.


----------



## The P (1 Maggio 2016)

Ammettiamolo, la squadra in questo primo tempo è stata sfortunatissima.

MA... che pena. Come volevasi dimostrare con questo 4-3-1-2 si perde e basta. E lo sapevamo, ma piace al brescidente.


----------



## Morghot (1 Maggio 2016)

Sto guardando il grande ranieri, fine primo tempo giro e mi becco 0-2... LOL

Ormai non mi stupisco più, rido e vivo gioiosamente nell'attesa della dipartita di silvio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2016)

il sassuolo ci ha già superato

quel demente di brocchi ci è costato l'europa, demente


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi ho sentito un fuori onda di pellegatti in cui diceva:"Berlusconi deve andar via" cioè questo fa il falso davanti le telecamere e poi in realtà la pensa in maniera diversa


----------



## diavolo (1 Maggio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> il sassuolo ci ha già superato
> 
> quel demente di brocchi ci è costato l'europa, demente


Abbiamo una tournée estiva da disputare...


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

bene attualmente siamo settimi! ciao ciao europa league!


----------



## anakyn101 (1 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho sentito un fuori onda di pellegatti in cui diceva:"Berlusconi deve andar via" cioè questo fa il falso davanti le telecamere e poi in realtà la pensa in maniera diversa



Come si dice in questi casi: Un colpo al cerchio, un colpo alla botte e vedrete che il nano vende..dai manca poco!


----------



## mandraghe (1 Maggio 2016)

Beh ora che non c'è Perdisa i (per fortuna) pochi intenditori di calcio che sanno tutto e che ne sanno più di tutti saranno soddisfatti: erano mesi che ogni due per tre ci dicevano, o meglio ci insegnavano, che il serbo era un allenatorucolo, che la squadra era senza gioco, che non c'erano schemi, che la rosa era da terzo posto e bla bla bla...chissà mai se dopo appena tre giornate brocchiane ammetteranno che per mesi hanno detto solo sciocchezze.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una tournée estiva da disputare...



galliani infame


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho sentito un fuori onda di pellegatti in cui diceva:"Berlusconi deve andar via" cioè questo fa il falso davanti le telecamere e poi in realtà la pensa in maniera diversa



Voglio il video perchè una cosa del genere mi farebbe troppo ridere


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2016)

premetto che non l'ho vista, ho sentito Suma che dà la colpa dei 2 gol a Donnarumma, confermate che ha fatto 2 cappelle ?


----------



## LukeLike (1 Maggio 2016)

La cosa che mi fa più ridere è che hanno preso Brocchi in questo punto della stagione, volendo sfruttare il calendario favorevole ed avere la scusa pronta per tenerlo anche la prossima stagione? Risultato 3 punti tra Sampdoria, Carpi, Verona e Frosinone, fuori dall'Europa League, fuori da tutto, e sempre più indegni.


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Maggio 2016)

E' una guerra tra Milan e Sassuolo per NON giocare in Europa. Il Sassuolo non ha mai tirato in porta finora.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2016)

tranquilli sono cicli.......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2016)

Raga, sereni, non siamo ancora ben mentalizzati  Quando lo saremo, anche il Barça finirà di specchiarsi, non soltanto la Juve


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voglio il video perchè una cosa del genere mi farebbe troppo ridere



speriamo che qualcuno lo metta..io ho sentito bene anche se ho saltato la prima, pero ha ripetuto due volte Berlusconi deve andar via


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> premetto che non l'ho vista, ho sentito Suma che dà la colpa dei 2 gol a Donnarumma, confermate che ha fatto 2 cappelle ?



La seconda sì, la prima per me non ha proprio visto il tiro, era coperto.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Rigore


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Ecco il rinnovo per Balotelli


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

rigore


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Il mononeurone sbaglia il rigore.

Degrado assoluto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Bravo Marione...ti amo


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2016)




----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

dai che sbaglia..


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2016)

buahahahahahahahahhsddauuaa

fai schifo, idiota  che pagliaccio zio caro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2016)

ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2016)

ahahahahahahahahahaaah godo


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia che indecenza.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2016)

Godo maledetto


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dai che sbaglia..



hahahaha mi tocca auto quotarmi.... che degrado! manco i rigori non sa più tirare! riscatto meritato!!! eh si..


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2016)

Basta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mononeurone sbaglia il rigore.
> 
> Degrado assoluto.


Godo   Sta intervenendo direttamente il dio del calcio, dai


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)




----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Bacca 1-2


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ottimo per noi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Maggio 2016)

Godo, godo, godo, godo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Gol di Bacca. Stavolta Bardi ha fatto la papera


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

gol! che gioia!


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Maggio 2016)

Meglio la serie B con Farina presidente. Immondi pagliacci


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

eh si, bisogna riscattare Balotelli e vendere Bacca....


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Maggio 2016)

Rinnovo! Rinnovo! Rinnovo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

Tutto ciò che è prodotto di Galliani e Berlusxono deve fare schifo, giusto così


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2016)

GODO , bacca deve fare 20 gol e Balotelli niente !!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

pellegatti:"anche se a molti è dispiaciuto questo gol io sono contento" e poi in precedenza aveva dato la colpa a Donnarumma


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2016)

Aiuto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2016)

CAPITAN CARISMA. Grazie Montolivo. UN CAMPIONE

Ronnovo fino al 2030


----------



## Victorss (1 Maggio 2016)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahag


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

3-1 Frosinone.

La pagina più triste della storia di questo club.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

gol..sono certo che ce la siamo venduta e qua c'è lo zampino di galliani, i suoi uomini di fiducia sanno quello che devono fare


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Maggio 2016)

Alex & il Capitone


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Frosinone ha il secondo peggior attacco della Serie A, rendiamoci conto


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2016)

goleada del Frosinone


----------



## Sheva my Hero (1 Maggio 2016)

Rinnovo fino al 2412


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Morti e sepolti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 3-1 Frosinone.
> 
> La pagina più triste della storia di questo club.



quella di oggi non è una sconfitta, è salute per noi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma quanto starà godendo Mihajlovic????


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma stanno perdendo apposta dai ragazzi sono scarsi ma qua si vede un miglio .. non si vuole andare in EL per non far arrabiare le mogli


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

3 pere dal frosinone.. indegni!


----------



## diavolo (1 Maggio 2016)

Cosa dice Pelagatti?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

San Siro terra di conquista...


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma stanno perdendo apposta dai ragazzi sono scarsi ma qua si vede un miglio .. non si vuole andare in EL per non far arrabiare le mogli



concordo, oggi è stato evidente, forse anche per questo si è preso brocchi, con Sinisa fare questo non era possibile


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

Meno male che c'è la super contestazione


----------



## anakyn101 (1 Maggio 2016)

Come gia' detto da alcuni e' tutta salute! Non e' una sconfitta!


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma stanno perdendo apposta dai ragazzi sono scarsi ma qua si vede un miglio .. non si vuole andare in EL per non far arrabiare le mogli



Lo direi anch'io, se non fosse che un finale simile, delle sconfitte simili, mettono i bastard.i definitivamente all'angolo.


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Maggio 2016)

Balotelli fai a spruzzo!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2016)

Brutto tifare contro ma ci hanno portato perfino a questo. Queste sconfitte forse saranno la nostra salvezza.


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2016)

qualcuno chiedeva qual'era il punto più basso nella storia del Milan... eccolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2016)

Mossa stile FIFA da Brocchi: Mette un altra punta(Luiz Adriano) e toglie l'unico rifinitore Honda. Genio.


----------



## Diavolo18 (1 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh ora che non c'è Perdisa i (per fortuna) pochi intenditori di calcio che sanno tutto e che ne sanno più di tutti saranno soddisfatti: erano mesi che ogni due per tre ci dicevano, o meglio ci insegnavano, che il serbo era un allenatorucolo, che la squadra era senza gioco, che non c'erano schemi, che la rosa era da terzo posto e bla bla bla...chissà mai se dopo appena tre giornate brocchiane ammetteranno che per mesi hanno detto solo sciocchezze.



Non ho capito, siccome Brocchi è un incapace Miha deve essere un fenomeno? 
La rosa non era da terzo posto, ma nemmeno in lotta per il 6°


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> qualcuno chiedeva qual'era il punto più basso nella storia del Milan... eccolo.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2016)

ovviamente toglie honda, non ha le palle per togliere l'indegno con il 45. 

buffoni.


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Balotelli non lo toglie mai ahhah


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

Ora l'epurato deve fare 3 gol


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Maggio 2016)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, siccome Brocchi è un incapace Miha deve essere un fenomeno?
> La rosa non era da terzo posto, ma nemmeno in lotta per il 6°


Di grazia, quali sarebbero le squadre più scarse nell'organico del Milan che ci stanno per finire davanti?


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Il mononeurone ha recuperato un pallone. Tutto San Siro in lacrime dalla commozione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2016)

Se girate su Manchester - Leicester pare un altro sport...


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Maggio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mossa stile FIFA da Brocchi: Mette un altra punta(Luiz Adriano) e toglie l'unico rifinitore Honda. Genio.



Scusa ma come si può fare uscire Balotelli?? Su!

Brocchi è il peggio, è riuscito a superare Inzaghi


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia quant'è cesso 'sto nero.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Maggio 2016)

Ora voglio sentire i vari lecca culu di giornalisti cosa si inventeranno...
Se brocchi ha a cuore il Milan si deve dimettere. 
Bisogna colpire a ripetizione la testa del serpente per farlo cedere in tutti i maledetti sensi della parola.


Maledetti....


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma uno che si fa espellere da noi? Così anticipa le ferie... trovo strano che non ci sia uno che perde la testa e da un pugno all'arbitro così... per ignoranza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, siccome Brocchi è un incapace Miha deve essere un fenomeno?
> La rosa non era da terzo posto, ma nemmeno in lotta per il 6°



ahajahahahah e che era da scudetto?


----------



## LukeLike (1 Maggio 2016)

Balotelli riuscirebbe a far diventare razzista e eretico Paolo Brosio.


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Cosa dice Pelagatti?



Si perde ma almeno siamo belli da vedere.
Comunque una sconfitta salutare.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Maggio 2016)

Aridateme Adiyiah !!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma a parte la vittoria casuale di Genova, qual è stata l'ultima vittoria nostra? Forse prima della sconfitta di Sassuolo tipo a Marzo?


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ora voglio sentire i vari lecca culu di giornalisti cosa si inventeranno...
> Se brocchi ha a cuore il Milan si deve dimettere.
> Bisogna colpire a ripetizione la testa del serpente per farlo cedere in tutti i maledetti sensi della parola.
> 
> ...



Diranno che le voci sulla cessione hanno destabilizzato la squadra e che Brocchi non ha nessuna colpa. Su Balotelli invece non riesco davvero a immaginare quali scuse partoriranno quelle menti malate.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma a parte la vittoria casuale di Genova, qual è stata l'ultima vittoria nostra? Forse prima della sconfitta di Sassuolo tipo a Marzo?



Col Torino il 27 febbraio..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh ora che non c'è Perdisa i (per fortuna) pochi intenditori di calcio che sanno tutto e che ne sanno più di tutti saranno soddisfatti: erano mesi che ogni due per tre ci dicevano, o meglio ci insegnavano, che il serbo era un allenatorucolo, che la squadra era senza gioco, che non c'erano schemi, che la rosa era da terzo posto e bla bla bla...chissà mai se dopo appena tre giornate brocchiane ammetteranno che per mesi hanno detto solo sciocchezze.



Perdisa di qua, Perdisa di là, perdente interista, il gran lavoro di brocchi con la primavera e blablablabla...

La verità è che con Sinisa alcuni di noi sono arrivati a sognare il terzo posto con la stessa squadra che ora viene presa a pallonate da verona e frosinone e, magari, con un mercato invernale non nullo (anzi dannoso, visto l'arrivo dell'ex calciatore boateng) ci arrivavamo pure...


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

il sassuolo sta vincendo! ed è a +2 da noi... ormai il sesto posto è perso! loro la prossima giocano contro Frosinone e Inter, noi Bologna e Roma..


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2016)

...ma siamo sicuri che esistano sti cinesi?!?? ....no perché se guardano la partita....dubito che vogliano "buttare" tutti sti soldi!!!


----------



## anakyn101 (1 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si perde ma almeno siamo belli da vedere.
> Comunque una sconfitta salutare.



hehehe


----------



## davoreb (1 Maggio 2016)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, siccome Brocchi è un incapace Miha deve essere un fenomeno?
> La rosa non era da terzo posto, ma nemmeno in lotta per il 6°



No sinisa è un discreto magari buon allenatore, il problema è che contestare lui era illogico e controproducente.

La rosa è MASSIMO da quarto posto ma con la società che ci ritroviamo arrivare sesti era purtroppo un risultato accettabile sopratutto dopo il sabotaggio con il mercato di Gennaio.

Le ultime 3 partite mostrano semplicemente la differenza tra avere un allenatore vero come Sinisa e un fantoccio come Bocchi o Inzaghi.


----------



## Devil (1 Maggio 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Perdisa di qua, Perdisa di là, perdente interista, il gran lavoro di brocchi con la primavera e blablablabla...
> 
> La verità è che con Sinisa alcuni di noi sono arrivati a sognare il terzo posto con la stessa squadra che ora viene presa a pallonate da verona e frosinone e, magari, con un mercato invernale non nullo (anzi dannoso, visto l'arrivo dell'ex calciatore boateng) ci arrivavamo pure...



La verità è che se non vendono la società c'è il serio rischio che entro 3 anni questa squadra retroceda in B e fallisca. A loro rischio e pericolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il sassuolo sta vincendo! ed è a +2 da noi... ormai il sesto posto è perso! loro la prossima giocano contro Frosinone e Inter, noi Bologna e Roma..



quanto sta il Sassuolo?


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quanto sta il Sassuolo?



1 a 0


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Antonello 2-3


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2016)

Gran gol.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

gol


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Antonelli in rovesciata. 2-3


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2016)

Mi sa che pareggiamo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> No sinisa è un discreto magari buon allenatore, il problema è che contestare lui era illogico e controproducente.
> 
> La rosa è MASSIMO da quarto posto ma con la società che ci ritroviamo arrivare sesti era purtroppo un risultato accettabile sopratutto dopo il sabotaggio con il mercato di Gennaio.
> 
> Le ultime 3 partite mostrano semplicemente la differenza tra avere un allenatore vero come Sinisa e un fantoccio come Bocchi o Inzaghi.



Quarto posto? Ma vi rendete conto che in panca c'è Tontolacci e Babbotengo? Mex-ex, Giuseppe Maurizio e Zappaterra? L'undici titolare poteva essere da quarto posto ma non ci sono ricambi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> 1 a 0



io volevo andare in Europa sinceramente ma è più importante cacciare broccolo


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2016)

golasso di antonelli. 

no ma continuiamo a preferire quei cessi di de sciglio e abate.


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Maggio 2016)

Gran gol questo


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2016)

Pellegatti che esulta come un pazzo, da voltastomaco, tolgo l'audio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2016)

Contento per Antonelli, uno che si e sempre impegnato


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Bel gol di Luca


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Dopo questa sostituzione Brocchi merita il rinnovo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

No, razzo... se scarsotelli fa il 3 a 3 ci pippiamo il riscatto + italmilan + brocchi confermato in un'unica soluzione...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Sta per entrare Menez al posto di Mauri


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2016)

Diamine.


----------



## Julian Ross (1 Maggio 2016)

Bruciate montolivo. 

È abominevole


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Capitone


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Grandissimo Montolivo, 2 lanci a casaccio e continua ancora.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Il gol del 3-3 lo segnerà il mononeurone. E via di riscatto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Pellegatti che esulta come un pazzo, da voltastomaco, tolgo l'audio.



io ho messo l'audio senza commento


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Che scandalo Mongolivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2016)

de sciglio un cancro ovunque lo metti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma come fate a vedervi le partite, vi ammiro veramente.
Io non ci riesco più, mi viene il magone ogni volta :C


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2016)

Come si fa a non mettere titolare Antonelli?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2016)

dentro menez e quell'indegno è ancora dentro. 

4 punte in campo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a non mettere titolare Antonelli?



Incredibile , per far giocare metadone De Sciglio


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

triennale a monolivo, riscatto balotelli, cessione Bacca..that's the way...


----------



## cremone (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma c'è una regola che dice che Montolivo non può essere sostituito???


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2016)

Fischi per Mortolivo.

Godo!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Questo pensa che più attaccanti metti più hai possibilità di segnare.. Siamo spaccati in due, tra centrocampo e attacco ci sono 50 metri.


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

A Montolivo devono fargli passare la voglia di rimanere, 'sto cesso.


----------



## davoreb (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma Brocchi ha problemi, che cambi fà?


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Ma c'è una regola che dice che Montolivo non può essere sostituito???



si Montolivo balotelli e de sciglio sono intoccabili


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2016)

oggi almeno ci ha risparmiato Boateng.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Comunque facciamo davvero un gran bel gioco palla ai terizini che lanciano in mezzo a casaccio, che spettacolo


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Menez ti devi vergognare, grandissimo pezzo di letame.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Bravo montolivoooooo


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Degrado Montolivo ahahahah


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Indegno!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2016)

Menez indegno schifoso


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Rigore e 3-3 di Balutello


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

rigore regalato ma dai


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

Sbaglia anche questo?


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

hahaha


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2016)

Un altrooooo!!!! Loooooollllllll


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2016)

rigore. sbaglieremo anche questo?


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2016)

Rigore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

Va jeremy


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

E chi lo tira mò? dai che lo risbaglia


----------



## davoreb (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma fatelo tirare a Bacca!!!


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Due rigori per pareggiare contro il Frosinone...


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

l ho tira menez


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2016)

Non tira Balo. Bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2016)

Solo cosi possono mandare il Milan El


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

3-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

almeno questo lo angola


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2016)

Menez 3-3


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Adesso vinciamo


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2016)

Che gioia.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2016)

Balotelli impara. Neanche i rigori sai calciare.


----------



## ignaxio (1 Maggio 2016)

sia mai farlo tirare a Bacca.. quello deve vederlo giustamente e dobbiamo tirare giù il prezzo


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Bardi la stava prendendo ahahha.
E San Siro esplode per un pari vergognoso.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

C'è anche chi ha il coraggio di esultare sugli spalti...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso vinciamo



Ed i titoloni domani


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

ma c'è ancora gente che riesce ad esultare???


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2016)

Occhio....eh....


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2016)

Il dio del calcio esiste.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2016)

finita


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2016)

il riscatto si è stampato sulla traversa..haha


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2016)

Traversa Ahahahahahahah.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2016)

La traversa si oppone al riscatto con contratto quadriennale.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2016)

ahahahaha traversa


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2016)

Neanche in lega pro si vede questo scempio!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2016)

santa traversa


----------



## Kaw (1 Maggio 2016)

Immaginate se avesse fatto gol al '95...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il dio del calcio esiste.



Grazie Dio del calcio per aver inventato le traverse!


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2016)

Poteva passarla il Cogl.


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Bene così, loro se ne vanno pure in B.
Grande Mario, non poteva tirarla meglio.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

Contratto quinquiennale da 6 milioni a stagione alla traversa di san siro!


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2016)

Adesso prepariamoci a "Eh ma la rimonta" "Eh ma il rigore sbagliato" "Eh ma la traversa"...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2016)

Li critico per la stagione, non per la partita di oggi che è stata assurda e che avremmo strameritato di vincere, nonostante alcuni errori individuali da film horror


----------



## hiei87 (1 Maggio 2016)

Gli ultimi minuti di questa partita sono stati un disastro, ma avrebbero potuto rivelarsi una catastrofe biblica.
Comunque la rimonta e la traversa finale varranno conferma e riscatto a brocchi e balotelli...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2016)

Carpi, Verona, Frosinone: 2 punti.


----------



## massvi (1 Maggio 2016)

ahahahahahaha Donnarumma


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Maggio 2016)

Non l'ho vista. Leggendo dello schifo che hanno fatto meglio così.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Maggio 2016)

Atomica su Milanello...

Sganciare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2016)

Sono infelice. Speravo la perdessimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2016)

Curioso di sentire come saranno tutti soddisfatti per la rimonta

Indegni


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2016)

La soddisfazione per un pareggio in casa col Frosinone, la mediocrità assoluta.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Carpi, Verona, Frosinone: 2 punti.


Hai detto tutto.


----------



## bonvo74 (1 Maggio 2016)

Salvati dalla traversa!!! Santa!


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> La soddisfazione per un pareggio in casa col Frosinone, la mediocrità assoluta.



"I bambini che corrono festanti al loro posto.. si respirava aria di impresa quel pomeriggio.."


----------



## Black (1 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Carpi, Verona, Frosinone: 2 punti.



questo sintetizza la scelta del cambio allenatore! grazie Silvio, magari alla fine ci avrai pure fatto un piacere...

intanto però il Sassuolo è avanti e allo stato attuale siamo per la 3° stagione fuori dall'europa


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Maggio 2016)

questa partita era giusto vincerla.

questa partita in ambito cessione andava persa.

comunque la mettiamo cosi' non va bene.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Maggio 2016)

Ho letto di due errori di Donnarumma; quali sono stati? 

Secondo me nemmeno a lui fregava qualcosa di questa partita.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> questo sintetizza la scelta del cambio allenatore! grazie Silvio, magari alla fine ci avrai pure fatto un piacere...
> 
> intanto però il Sassuolo è avanti e allo stato attuale siamo per la 3° stagione fuori dall'europa



Beh che non andiamo in europa ormai è scontato, a parte che abbiamo Bologna e Roma che per noi adesso sono Bayern e Barcellona, ma poi il Sassuolo ha Frosinone (visto oggi che schifo fanno) e Inter all'ultima partita che ci farebbe lo scherzetto in ogni caso. Per quanto riguarda la coppa Italia, perdere perdiamo comunque, se giochiamo con questo modulo qua contro la Juve penso possano farci un 6 - 7 goal in scioltezza e senza sforzo.


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Maggio 2016)

Io non voglio rischiare di bruciare Donnaruma. Io non lo farei giocare più quest ultimi partiti.....


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Maggio 2016)

Io non ho mai tifato contro il Milan, lo trovo oltre che una cosa inutile, non da vero tifoso. Dove sta scritto che perdendo sempre la situazione cambiera', da nessuna parte, anzi probabilmente la situazione potrebbe andare piu' a fondo, basta vedere l'anno scorso e gli anni passati. La traversa di Balotelli e' stata provvidenziale perche' con questa partita il pippone ha chiuso con il Milan.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2016)

Siamo arrivati al punto che tifiamo contro il Milan. Come cii hanno ridotti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2016)

Grande impresa dei ragazzi che contro una squadra rognosa come il Frosinone riescono a rimontare 3 gol,
eroico Balotelli che al 95' fugge e prende una traversa clamorosa,
immenso stratega Brocchi che fedele al motto "attaccare" inserisce in campo 4 punte contemporaneamente,
che illuminate dai lanci del capitano Montolivo recuperano la partita.
Unica nota stonata della partita non aver avuto il piacere di vedere in campo Boateng,
qui vanno leggermente tirate le orecchie a Brocchi, perchè inserire Antonelli che è un difensore? a cosa servono?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Maggio 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Io non voglio rischiare di bruciare Donnaruma. Io non lo farei giocare più quest ultimi partiti.....



Sono d'accordo, ormai la stagione è andata.


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Maggio 2016)

Comunque il terzo anno di fila fuori dall'Europa quasi ufficiale ormai


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma perché non si parla del assist di Montolivo? ahahaha per favore non riscattare questo...e da serie b


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grande impresa dei ragazzi che contro una *squadra rognosa come il Frosinone* riescono a rimontare 3 gol,
> eroico Balotelli che al 95' fugge e prende una traversa clamorosa,
> immenso stratega Brocchi che fedele al motto "attaccare" inserisce in campo 4 punte contemporaneamente,
> che illuminate dai lanci del capitano Montolivo recuperano la partita.
> ...



"Non si può pensare di dominare il Frosinone a San Siro" semicit.


----------



## J&B (1 Maggio 2016)

Vinceremo la Coppa Italia.


----------



## Verbania (1 Maggio 2016)

Io sarò controcorrente ma la squadra oggi ha giocato molto meglio che con l'Hellas. L'atteggiamento della squadra però mi convince sempre di più che non vogliono centrare il sesto posto per non perdere le varie tournée estive puntando cosi ad accendervi direttamente dalla Coppa Italia che però sicuramente non vinceremo...


----------



## mistergao (1 Maggio 2016)

Alla fine sono andato: che dire, senza tutta una serie di errori potevamo vincere anche 7-1. Il Frosinone, portiere a parte, è davvero poca cosa, noi non abbiamo giocato poi così male, a Verona avevamo giocato molto peggio. Resta il fatto che abbiamo pareggiato contro una squadra scarsissima, appena trovavamo un po' di voglia di ATTACCARE!!! (cit.) il Frosinone traballava. E adesso siamo settimi, superati da una squadra scarsa come il Sassuolo.

Capitolo contestazione: praticamente assente. Qualche coro contro Galliani e i giocatori, praticamente risparmiato Berlusconi...dai, i bonifici continuano ad arrivare.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (1 Maggio 2016)

Sono sempre più sconfortato. E' vero che oggi nulla ha girato per il verso giusto, con Donnarumma particolarmente disattento, Alex che ha scelto la partita sbagliata per commettere un errore grave, Balotelli che sbaglia il rigore e prende una traversa e Bardi che si è esaltato come non mai. Ma al di là di questo, abbiamo distrutto quel poco che avevamo costruito con Sinisa. Non è possibile non vincere in casa contro una squadra praticamente retrocessa, con 32 occasioni create, 14 tiri in porta e un possesso palla del 73%. Se con questi numeri non vinci, oltre alla sfortuna, vuol dire che non sappiamo cosa farcene del pallone nella metà campo avversaria. Con Bologna, Roma e Juventus sarà ancora peggio.


----------



## Danielsan (1 Maggio 2016)

Donnarumma 5 Ha preferito portarsi avanti coi compiti per domani,disattento.
Abate 5 Corre e crossa sempre contro il terzino,l'unica volta che non sbaglia ,Bardi non può crederci e fa una gatta. Al 60° gli viene la Bertolaccite, dolori improvvisi che vengono quando fai schifo e ti permettono di non giocare facendo dimenticare per un pò la propria inutilità.
Alex 5 Sbaglia pensando che montolivo possa saltare piu di 7 centimetri da fermo,subito dopo fà un errore da 2° categoria.
Romagnoli 5,5 Sta venendo risucchiato dalla mediocrità che ha attorno. Tieni duro Ale.
De Sciglio 5 La cicatrice in faccia lo fà sentire uno tosto,peccato che da agli avversari sempre la guancia sana.
Kucka 6 Ci mette impegno.
Josè Mauri 5,5 Lo si vede poco,e non per la statura. 
Montolivo 4,5 Il simbolo dell' Ac Giannino. 
Honda 5,5 Il suo disappunto con Brocchi durante il cambio sono le uniche parole in italiano che ha imparato.
Bacca 6 Fa gol da 2 cm, con l'ingresso di Adriano va a fare la punta esterna.
Balotelli
Adriano Sv
Menez 5 Segna su rigore, ma per come è entrato in campo (tocchettini,colpi di tacco,palle perse a ripetizione) meriterebbe 4
Brocchi 4 Inzaghi 2 la vendetta.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2016)

Non l'ho guardata. Come d'altronde non ho guardato la gara con il Verona. Come non farò da qui alla fine del campionato. Perchè a tutto c'è un limite e questa proprietà l'ha superato da un pezzo.


----------



## mabadi (2 Maggio 2016)

Ma voi credete veramente che il Milan voglia arrivare 6?

Arrivare sesti vuol dire:
1) iniziare la preparazione ad inizio agosto per i preliminari.
2) rinunciare alla tournée asiatica che garantisce maggiori introiti rispetto alla partecipazione all'Europa League.
Quindi sono convito che la squadra o entra in EL tramite la coppa italia o non ci andrà.


----------



## zlatan (2 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma voi credete veramente che il Milan voglia arrivare 6?
> 
> Arrivare sesti vuol dire:
> 1) iniziare la preparazione ad inizio agosto per i preliminari.
> ...



a fine giugno più che ad inizio agosto. In più (inspiegabilmente), abbiamo dei nazionali che poi devono fare le ferie, quindi rischieremmo una sampdoria bis. Quindi concordo l'anno prox si rivà al cinema sia mercoledì che giovedì...


----------

